# W/C Exhaust Fan Double Duty for Shower?



## AScottB (Mar 4, 2021)

Good day, friends!

I need to replace the Exhaust Fan in my Water Closet - total space is 15 ft sq. (Hasn't worked well for awhile and now it's dead, but I'm not sure it ever adequately ventilated the shower next door.)

There is no exhaust fan in the larger space outside the W/C containing the shower.

If I go up to an 80 CFM - or even 140 CFM - and I keep adjacent doors (to the closet) closed, will that size fan ventilate the shower steam, as well? (I don't know yet what the ventilation in the attic looks like. Might just be ventilating the W/C into the attic and not into a hose.)

The other end of the hallway opens into the sink area and bedroom so I can't close off that space, but I can put a fan pointing towards the shower.

If the 80/140 won't ventilate the space, I'll just put a new 50 CFM in the W/C.

Thanks for your insights!
Scott


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a tradesman only site.

Please use our sister site, DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

